# Should I buy this?



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...d&advanced=n&start_year=1995&color=&cardist=8

Long time, no see guys. I'm considering buying this. It's a 1997 200SX SE-R. It's going for $4995 which seems a little low for the car's value. I looked at it at about 2 AM this morning (I'm a night owl) and I didn't see too much wrong with it except the driver side mirror is broken. The paint looks fine and the interior looks all right. It has 90 grand on the odometer though. I haven't test driven it yet but I plan on checking it out.

I drive a 1999 Sentra GXE-LE. Same color. I could get about 3.5K trade-in, on a good day. Clean title, paid in full.

Is this worth the trouble?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks good
but id try and talk them down on the proce


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you can ALLWAYS tell a cars condition from the drivers area and it looks perfect! now when you go see it look on the left "butt bolster" to see if it has excessive wear (lots of ins and outs) and the drivers foot carpet for wear holes. i think its looks near perfect! buy buy buy!

and you know what would be really cool?! get the se-r wheels polished. i have been thinking about that for some time now.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> you can ALLWAYS tell a cars condition from the drivers area and it looks perfect! now when you go see it look on the left "butt bolster" to see if it has excessive wear (lots of ins and outs) and the drivers foot carpet for wear holes. i think its looks near perfect! buy buy buy!


I'm most worried about the 90K miles it has and the engine itself. This would be the first car I myself have bought and I'm kinda jittery about it. The car I have now was my first car and I've made every payment on it for 5 years. It's my baby.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

At first I thought the price was a little high, but after looking on KBB it seem about right. I would talk them down a little. I must say it looks great.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you can get an NA SR20 for less than $400 shipped

i wouldnt be too worried anyhow
it looks very well taken care of


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> you can get an NA SR20 for less than $400 shipped
> 
> i wouldnt be too worried anyhow
> it looks very well taken care of


Good point. I'm gonna go test drive it today.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

90k on a b14 is absolutly nothing. as i have heard many others that know much more than me say "its just breaking in" :thumbup: it still got (atleast) another 100k left


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> 90k on a b14 is absolutly nothing. as i have heard many others that know much more than me say "its just breaking in" :thumbup: it still got (atleast) another 100k left


Especially if I decide to drop out the motor someday, the mileage is rather irrelevant. The pinstripe and the broken mirror piss me off. Minor cosmetics. Nothing I can't fix myself.

Thing is, I got to restore my car back to stock if I do this. Rip out the stereo, speakers, intake, retard the timing back to 8o BTDC, fix the headliner, pull off my gauge faces, shit like that.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

UnderDog said:


> Especially if I decide to drop out the motor someday, the mileage is rather irrelevant. The pinstripe and the broken mirror piss me off. Minor cosmetics. Nothing I can't fix myself.
> 
> Thing is, I got to restore my car back to stock if I do this. Rip out the stereo, speakers, intake, retard the timing back to 8o BTDC, fix the headliner, pull off my gauge faces, shit like that.


yea. i have seen a sentra were the pin striping went back but once it got to the rear side window it went up with the window line...it was awsome! (so instead of going back to the trunk it borderd the "chrome window trim" understand?) it was real subtle but really cool. and pin stripes are nothing to take off 3m makes a giant "eraser" that you put on a drill and it comes right off.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Well I went and looked at it. It needs painted and there's some questionable problem with the fit of the rear bumper to the right rear quarter panel, like it had been wrecked or popped out. I threw the shifter around with it off and the linkage made a strange noise, like dropping a penny in a coffee can. I told the dealer about it and I asked him what was wrong and he's like, "gee I dunno man." I asked if I could drive it, he said no, he wanted to have "it" looked at first. I reminded him to have the shifter linkage checked because I'm sure he had no idea. They don't finance and they don't take trade-ins. I had an overall bad feeling about it and booked out of there. Oh well, worth a shot.


----------

